# anyone know where?



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know where i could get these things cheaper?

Your Order 

1 Natural Branch Aquarium Coral 7-10"
Shape: Mix
Base: No Base 14.99 


1 Large Natural Brown Stem Cluster Aquarium Coral 8-12"
Shape: Wide
Base: No Base 19.99 


2 Natural Lettuce Decorative Aquarium Coral 7-12"
Shape: Multi-plate 39.98 

1 Natural Cats Paw Aquarium Coral 9-12"
Shape: Mix
Base: No Base 19.99 

2 Large Natural Birds Nest Aquarium Coral 6-9+"
39.98 

1 25lb Box of Decorative Tufa Rock Chunks
22.99 

1 Natural Mushroom Cap Plate & Slipper Plate Coral 7-14"
Type: Slipper Plate 5.99 

2 Medium Hand Carved Aquarium Lava Rock
13.98 
Subtotal: 177.89 
Shipping: 38.29* 
Total: 216.18 
* Includes Shipping & Handling Fees


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

are those decorations? or live animals, if it is live coral, it seems you found the cheapest place on the net. lol


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

they are all dried


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

You're not going to find many sources of cheap dead coral skeletons -- as far as I know the big dead coral curio trade has mostly dried up (I think they may be illegal to import now).

I haven't seen dead coral skeletons for sale in a LFS for about 10yrs.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I have thats where i got my dried mushroom plate thingy is my lfs...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Artificial coral is expensive, really, anywhere you buy it from.

All I can suggest is looking at That Pet Place. Prices are lower, and shipping won't cost you 40$ in itself.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if your just looking for dead corals, check around with your local reef club, or find a thread where someone just crashed a tank, they would probably mail them too you for cost.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

we dont have a local reef club / aquarium club or any other clubs for that matter


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here is one in cincinnati, not sure how close you are. but its a start.

http://www.cincyreef.com/


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Lava rock wouldn't be my first choice as a saltwater decor. Not only are those things dangerous to your tank (being lava rock you never quite know what elements are in them)... but their surfaces are usually algae magnets.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

cincinnati is really far from me...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

lol, they are around, you gotta look! im not doing all the work for ya!  either of these any closer?

www.eriereefclub.com

http://www.pmas.org/


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are bound to be more, find them, ask around, and im sure you can get tons of coral skeletons if you just try. beats paying for them!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I live in Rogers, Ohio you can look it up home of the Rogers Open air flea market *sigh*


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I live in Rogers, Ohio you can look it up home of the Rogers Open air flea market *sigh*


yea, i see that in your description, i thought pittsburg was rather close, and the eerie club seems located near you too, i guess its not close enough though. still worth a try of digging around their sites looking for skeletons.


----------

